
Investors don’t want to meet you.  They wanted to be introduced to you. - tamillharasan
http://blog.42floors.com/investors-dont-want-meet-wanted-introduced/
======
whatthemick
That seems like a discouraging chicken-and-egg problem for unconnected startup
founders.

